# ERML & IDPA Matches



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

I had a few questions and thought some on here may be familiar with the club. I've read you can bring your own targets to ERML. Are you allowed to set-up your own "stations" and practice rapid fire at multiple targets? Can your bring your own steel targets? 

Shooting the IDPA sounds fun as well. Do any of you shoot it and have any comments about it?


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Yes I shoot it when I can, I think is some the best training you can do it puts some pressure on you and decision marking with out all the bad things happening. If it going to go wrong this is the place for it to happen and learn from. Not such what ERML will let you do, you will have to check with them. I have heard that to shoot now that you have to belong to ERML and to IDPA. This may stop me from going there to shoot. I hope not. Just my two cents, jj


----------



## JHH625 (Jan 8, 2011)

This was sent out, on 4 Feb, to all that have shot IDPA at ERML, so this is the latest:

1. First and most important, we need to start enforcing the IDPA rule that an individual may shoot once before joining IDPA. So, you can shoot one match with us as a non-IDPA member but thereafter you’ll need to be an IDPA member to shoot subsequent matches. *Note that you still do not need to be an ERML member to shoot IDPA, but of course we highly recommend it.*
2. The new cut-off time for registration is 9:00am. Sign-ups will stop at 9:00am sharp, so be sure to be on-time.

3. Mandatory safety briefing will begin at 9:15am. Please have all your gear ready and be attentive. We don’t want folks loading mags at the bench while the safety info is being discussed.

4. Shooting will begin at 9:30am.

PLEASE NOTE – these times are all 30 minutes earlier than they have been in the past.

As for ERML, come out and check it out. I like the club. I take my 7 year old all the time (to the range, not IDPA) and he loves it. We always have a great time. I shoot IDPA on occasion. Good people, and a lot of fun. 


Jim


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

E.R.M.L.org , We enjoy taking a visitor an having a whole day of shoot at your own pace scale. The rules are on our web site, Alot of changes have taken place these last couple years. The place has added on shooting covers an a shorter burm. The range master enjoys seeing a person improve and of coarse compete in the shoots. Like Jim said check them out, Some of us city folks dont have a couple acres to use reg, An the range is the place to practice. Not that Im any good but my 9 yr old is improving, ole Carver


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

No offence to the sportsmen that have that privlage to work up there special formula loads an step right out the back yard an test it, I would trade places with a smile on every day. I know the son would. Id never get time to do anything but compete, an improve in our sport, So dont pass up any practice time , Keep ya powder dry an the muzzle Down range as they say, ole Carver


----------



## Kascus (Dec 27, 2008)

http://www.erml-gunclub.org/about_how_join.php

This a direct link to ERML's website. 

Kascus


----------

